# Glad to be here



## Fudd (Jul 29, 2019)

Been lurkin a few months, time to join. I love skinny water, fly fishing, and flats skiffs. I mainly fish the “ACE Basin” in SC. Long rides and no cell service! 

Lots of good info on this site, and notably a really positive vibe. Thanks for having me along.


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

welcome man, Im pretty new here also, but you are right about the vibe


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome to both of you gents!


----------



## fishbone (Feb 17, 2015)

Fudd said:


> Been lurkin a few months, time to join. I love skinny water, fly fishing, and flats skiffs. I mainly fish the “ACE Basin” in SC. Long rides and no cell service!
> 
> Lots of good info on this site, and notably a really positive vibe. Thanks for having me along.


We’re is the ace basin?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

fishbone said:


> We’re is the ace basin?


Low country SC. Confluence of the Ashepoo, Combahee, and Edisto rivers.


----------

